# Flatbottom boat trailer setups



## whitetailhntr (Oct 23, 2014)

I've got a 14 foot flatbottom boat that I need to get a trailer for, I was wondering if any you guys had pictures of your flat bottom boat trailers? Does the back of the transom sit flush with the boards on the back of the trailer; or can the back of the boat hangover? What's the length need to be to accommodate a 14 foot boat? Any help would be great there's a lot of used trailers around here but I'm not sure which ones will work.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone have suggestions ?


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 24, 2014)

It's best for the bunks to extend past the transom a couple inches for complete support of the transom/OB total weight. Too much bunk past the transom is just in the way and could hinder the launch/load process. The bunks are usually easy to replace, modify, adjust without much effort, just takes some time to get it set up for you boat where its easy to launch and load.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Oct 24, 2014)

Should I have a board across the front to support the front?


----------



## shane.b.stanley (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a Coleman crawdad, when I bought the trailer it had rollers set up for an aluminum boat. I bought galvanized corner brackets and mounted them to the trailer and removed the rollers. Then added 3 board along the trailer mounted to the brackets. Of course I carpeted the boards. In my opinion it sits too low for the outboard motor so a transom saver is a must.
I have a board up front, the middle, and the back. The boat overhangs a few inches from the end of the trailer which is fine.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes, you need a short board/bunk up front to support the bow and stabilize the boat while trailering. You can find the brackets that will bolt to the trailer tongue on line, even have the bunk board included if desired from CE Smith I think is the name of the company.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Oct 24, 2014)

shane.b.stanley said:


> I have a Coleman crawdad, when I bought the trailer it had rollers set up for an aluminum boat. I bought galvanized corner brackets and mounted them to the trailer and removed the rollers. Then added 3 board along the trailer mounted to the brackets. Of course I carpeted the boards. In my opinion it sits too low for the outboard motor so a transom saver is a must.
> I have a board up front, the middle, and the back. The boat overhangs a few inches from the end of the trailer which is fine.



Any problems with loading? Beins your boards run across the trailer?


----------



## shane.b.stanley (Oct 25, 2014)

No the boat is light enough to just pull up on the trailer, it practically slides across the boards when wet nicely.


----------



## Y_J (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm using an old Jet Ski Trailer, whereby I've adjusted the bunks for my boat (12') and adding 4' to the tongue. Working out great so far. Inexpensive as hell. $100. 
Ok I ended up with a Skype call and forgot what we was talking about.. Went back and looked 
I'm adding a roller or two to the tongue (self centering). The transom sits right on the back end of the trailer so the motors won't bounce around as much..
Just my $.02 worth and something to think about on your own build, trailer wise. Hope it helps.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## richg99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Just be certain that your new or modified trailer doesn't have treated lumber under the carpet. 

It's good for fiberglass and bad for aluminum boats.

richg99


----------

